# Where to BBQ not too far from Dubai??



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey guys and girls - any suggestions please for places where we can go to have a BBQ that is not too far from Dubai ?

Appreciate your help on this 

Thanks
Dx


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The offroad explorer has loads of routes that you could explore - loads of places to stop in the wadis to have a BBQ and even set up camp, if you are into camping.

Alternatively, try Hatta Pools, though if you have never been, be warned that it looks nothing like those pretty pictures in the guide books.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Jumeriah Beach Park.

http://www.dubaicity.com/attractions/..%5CAttractions%5Cjumeira-beach-park.htm


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Debc_berg said:


> Hey guys and girls - any suggestions please for places where we can go to have a BBQ that is not too far from Dubai ?
> 
> Appreciate your help on this
> 
> ...


Mamzar Park is a great place for that!


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

Jumairah park is great as well


----------

